# GS3 Go Launcher EX Theme



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a quick Go launcher theme I did to resemble the GS3
-Just added all the Galaxy Note wallpapers as well . Apk is 31mbs YIKES...lol
Should be posted pretty soon. I know Google likes to take their sweet time with added apps... Just giving a heads up 

Keywords: Annex, Galaxy S III, GS3 on market

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.gluje#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLmdhdS5nby5sYXVuY2hlcmV4LnRoZW1lLmdsdWplIl0.


----------

